# What is this ??



## vincev (Oct 11, 2019)

Anybody know what this is and how about its age? I think it is kind of cool..........


----------



## juvela (Oct 11, 2019)

-----

Whoa, a belt drive four wheeler!  

Appears everything turns on bushings.

Look at those square pedals - at what purpose? 

Even has provision for a passenger...

Thanks for posting this fun item Vincenzerino.    

-----


----------



## Casper (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Casper (Oct 11, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/collector-...623361?hash=item41fdd75ac1:g:uxMAAOSwIfBcmvTv


----------



## Rambler (Oct 11, 2019)

vincev said:


> Anybody know what this is and how about its age? I think it is kind of cool..........





1940's Weller Kar-Bike

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/in-search-of-weller-kar-bike.101083


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Whoa, a belt drive four wheeler!
> 
> ...



Those are pedal blocks around the originals.The young driver must have been very young.lol


----------



## juvela (Oct 15, 2019)

-----

Thank you.

No seat height adjust-a-mente on this vehicle.  

Hope it can pass the state inspection required of four wheel vehicles...


-----


----------



## heidiweller (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello this is a Weller Safety Kar Bike from Wisconsin. 1940s. Amazing find! This is my husbands family history.


----------

